# Quick Help!  Meatball Oven Cook Time?



## Mylegsbig

made some meatballs not gonna skillet fry em gonna put em in oven.

they have breadcrumbs pecorina romano fresh parsley few dried herbs, 2 egg yolks 

they will be golfball size

what temp and how long to cook them in oven? The meat is 95% Lean Ground Beaf

Cheers


----------



## Andy M.

400 F for 30 minutes then check for doneness.


----------



## Andy M.

BTW, I prefer to brown the meatballs in a skillet over high heat then let them finish cooking in the sauce.  That adds the flavor of the meat to the sauce more than baking them completely in the oven.  

Whichever way you do it, don't leave the fond behind.  There's a lot of flavor stuck to the bottom of the pan!


----------



## Mylegsbig

andy i usually do that, tryin somethin new this time. thanks


----------



## Andy M.

Cool.

Keep us posted


----------



## Gretchen

I love cooking meatballs in the oven--they stay formed, no need to tend to them. I think 350* for 30 minutes is plenty. If you want to do it at the higher temp it might make them a bit browner, but crustier. Depends on what you want. I think one thing about meatballs is that they need to be done, but being a bit overdone is not that critical.
I hope those hold together--that is very lean meat. But it is an excellent reason for not frying them and having to handle them more.


----------

